# Analizador de espectro de audio



## nicolas (Ene 20, 2011)

hola queria compartir con ustedes unos archivos que encontre navegando por la web... espero les gusten... en cuanto pueda lo armo... se trata de un analizador de espectro el cual consta de 10 etapas de filtrado y una pantalla de led de 10 x 10.... 

espero les guste...


----------



## Selkir (Ene 21, 2011)

Muy buen aporte.
¿Por casualidad no tendrás por ahí el esquema?


----------



## nicolas (Ene 21, 2011)

si si ahi se los adjunto...


----------



## Selkir (Ene 21, 2011)

Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 21, 2011)

nicolas dijo:


> hola queria compartir con ustedes unos archivos que encontre navegando por la web... espero les gusten... en cuanto pueda lo armo... se trata de un analizador de espectro el cual consta de 10 etapas de filtrado y una pantalla de led de 10 x 10....
> 
> espero les guste...



Muy bueno, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## nicolas (Mar 21, 2011)

ahi van un par de videos espero les guste suerteeeee

[ame]http://www.vimeo.com/12041059[/ame]

[ame]http://www.vimeo.com/11994873[/ame]


----------



## gord16 (Mar 30, 2011)

una pregunta qué ic va aqui?

tiene el elipse amarillo


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 30, 2011)

Yo también he hecho ese circuito, lo armé con unas modificaciones al circuito original hace como 2 o 3 años, desde entonces lo tengo guardado. Le faltó parte de una columna de leds (amarillos) y poner las tarjetas en un gabinete.

*Apareció en el 2002 y el autor es ''kimhuynguyen''*, menciono esto para evitar plagios. 

----------------------------------

*nicolas:* 
He notado en el video una ligera deficiencia de energía en los leds, me explico:
Me referiré a una columna; cuando son pocos los leds encendidos en brillo es igual, a medida que encienden más leds se pueden ver en los leds inferiores (lo que ya estaban encendidos) que se atenúa un poco su brillo.

Analizando tu diagrama veo que esto se debe a que estas usando transistores y resistencias a las salidas de LM3915, los cuales no son necesarios. Las resistencias no son necesarias ya que el LM está preparado para alimentar leds sin necesidad de limitadores de corriente.
Seguro estarás pensado '_'si lo hago así como me dice este cuate le estaré exigiendo demasida corriente al pobre LM y se calentará''_, para lo que te respondo, en realiadad no es demasiada corriente y el LM si se entibia, moderadamente, nada que lo dañe. 

Las resistencias en los emisores de los transistores del CD4017 tampoco son necesarias, ya que se forma un ''cuello de botella'' para la corriente, por eso la variación de intensidad.

Espero que estos tips los tengan en cuenta para quienes se interen en armar este muy llamativo aparatito. 

Les dejo tambien unas fotos que tomé de mi proyecto la primera vez que lo puse en funcionamiento.


----------



## manuj (Abr 10, 2011)

Mirad lo que he encontrado por la web, es un analizador de espectro.
http://www.pa-elektronika.hu/index....analizator-ii&catid=4:kesz-projektek&Itemid=2
Está en húngaro pero con el traductor de google se puede entender...los esquemas y todo creo que están bastante bien como para tener que entender la literatura.
Un saludo


----------



## maximoss3500 (Jul 4, 2011)

hola yonixson que resistencia deveria quitar para que la variacion de intencidad no ocurra ya que estoy simunlando en livewire y todo estalla jajajaja alo mejor conecto mal 
saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Jul 7, 2011)

gord16 dijo:


> una pregunta qué ic va aqui?
> 
> tiene el elipse amarillo



La misma pregunta que gord16 necesitaría saber que componente es ese, ya que no esta en la lista de materiales y no logro diferenciarlo en los esquemas...

Saludos


----------



## nicolas (Sep 6, 2011)

en ese lugar no va ningun integrado sino una base o zocalo para integrado... sirve para interconectar las placas... ahi les mando unas fotos explicativas


----------



## Yónixon (Sep 7, 2011)

maximoss3500 dijo:


> hola yonixson que resistencia deveria quitar para que la variacion de intencidad no ocurra ya que estoy simunlando en livewire y todo estalla jajajaja alo mejor conecto mal
> saludos



*Maximoss*, disculpa por contestarte a estas alturas, no había visto que había respuestas nuevas. 

Te contesto citándome a mí mismo:


Yónixon dijo:


> He notado en el video una ligera deficiencia de energía en los leds, me explico:
> Me referiré a una columna; cuando son pocos los leds encendidos en brillo es igual, a medida que encienden más leds se pueden ver en los leds inferiores (lo que ya estaban encendidos) que se atenúa un poco su brillo.
> 
> Analizando tu diagrama veo que esto se debe a que estas usando transistores y resistencias a las salidas de LM3915, los cuales no son necesarios. Las resistencias no son necesarias ya que el LM está preparado para alimentar leds sin necesidad de limitadores de corriente.
> ...



Espero haya sido suficiente la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## CRUSHERVEY (Dic 7, 2011)

no encuentro los "puentes resistivos" con que otro nombre se les conoce o con que otros dispositivos los puedo reemplazar? y tambien el valor de R05 R07 R09 R11 R13 R15 R17 R19 R21 R23, ya que en el esquematico dice que se vea el .txt pero no vienen los valores, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Arsenic (Ene 16, 2012)

CRUSHERVEY dijo:


> no encuentro los "puentes resistivos" con que otro nombre se les conoce o con que otros dispositivos los puedo reemplazar? y tambien el valor de R05 R07 R09 R11 R13 R15 R17 R19 R21 R23, ya que en el esquematico dice que se vea el .txt pero no vienen los valores, de antemano muchas gracias



Tiene razón. De que web sacaron este proyecto? a lo mejor allí se encuentre la información...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 19, 2012)

y se podran aderir mas tiras de leds???


----------



## keytao (Ene 31, 2012)

Arsenic dijo:


> Tiene razón. De que web sacaron este proyecto? a lo mejor allí se encuentre la información...



Hola ,puentes resistivo  =  red resistencias


----------



## jsavini (Oct 2, 2012)

Hola, me gustaría saber de que valor es el CF01 y el CF02 que no puedo encontrar los valores
Agradecería que me respondieran lo antes posible. Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2012)

jsavini dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría saber de que valor es el CF01 y el CF02 que no puedo encontrar los valores
> Agradecería que me respondieran lo antes posible. Desde ya, muchas gracias



CF01 = 100nF
C02 = 22nF


----------



## jsavini (Oct 2, 2012)

Una consulta, yo estoy haciendo esta placa pero con leds de 10mm de alto brillo, me conviene sacar las resistencias de los integrados CL4017 y LM3915 que van a los leds?



Los transistores también los tendria que sacar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2012)

Si quitas las resistencias se quema.

Reemplaza las resistencias por otras de un valor que saldrá del cálculo de la corriente que deseas para tus LED´s


----------



## jsavini (Oct 2, 2012)

No, yo me refería que si retiro los transistores t11 a t20 y las resistencias R24 a la R42 para que no disminuya la intensidad de los leds


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2012)

Los transistores son lo que proveen la corriente a los LED e invierten la señal del LM3915, *NO* los puedes retirar.


----------



## Edwar09 (Nov 11, 2012)

Alguien sabe como se consiguen los leds que usaron en el comentario #11?
 gracias


----------



## promixer (Nov 11, 2012)

que valor tiene R05 R07 R09 R11 R13 R15 R17 R19 R21 R23, ya que en el esquematico dice que se vea el .txt pero no vienen los valores, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2012)

Edwar09 dijo:


> Alguien sabe como se consiguen los leds que usaron en el comentario #11?
> gracias



¿ Estos ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 50837

En caso afirmativo, son LED´s comunes de 3 mm y averiguas por ellos aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores?&#mexico


----------



## promixer (Nov 11, 2012)

Arsenic dijo:


> Tiene razón. De que web sacaron este proyecto? a lo mejor allí se encuentre la información...


http://siberianlabs.com.ar/?p=235
esta es la pagina del proyecto


----------



## Yónixon (Nov 11, 2012)

Edwar09 dijo:


> Alguien sabe como se consiguen los leds que usaron en el comentario #11?
> gracias



Yo soy el autor de esa foto. 
Te comento que son Leds de 3 mm.

Saludos.


----------



## jsavini (Nov 12, 2012)

donde conecto la entrada de linea?



una pregunta que van en donde estan las elipces amarillas?


----------



## Yónixon (Nov 14, 2012)

Edwar09 dijo:
			
		

> Si, me referia a esos LED's ,parecian tener algun encapsulado especial.
> Gracias Fogonazo y Yónixon (no se citar)!




De nada... Disculpa le mala resolución de la foto, en ese tiempo no contaba con cámara digital y tomé la foto con el celular de mi hermano.

Saludos.


----------



## marcoct (Abr 22, 2013)

hola a todos!, me parece un proyecto interesante, mi pregunta es que deberia aumentar al circuito si quiero aumentarle la cantidad de leds a cada banda, por ejemplo en vez de 10 leds por banda, poner 20 leds por cada banda, gracias x su ayuda!


----------

